# Radek 9700 i otwarte stery

## quosek

czesc

co jest do diaska z ATI, ze nie moze tak ladnie dzialac pod Linuxem jak NVidia ?

mam Radka 9700 i nastepujaca konfiguracje:

- w jadrze wylaczone DRM, jako moduly agp i modul plyty agp (lsmod mowi):

```

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia_agp              5404  1

radeon                100128  0

drm                    62168  1 radeon

agpgart                22876  2 nvidia_agp,drm

```

- x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1 VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

- x11-base/x11-drm-20060608  VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

- eselect opengl list mowi:

```

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati

  [2]   xorg-x11 *

```

- xorg.conf jest nastepujacy

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Main Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "dri"

        Mode    0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

       Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option      "blank time" "10"   # 10 minutes

        Option      "standby time" "20"

        Option      "suspend time" "30"

        Option      "off time" "60"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver "radeon"

        Option "AGPFastWrite" "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

i jaka jest reakcja na probe startu x'ow : czarny ekran (trudno powiedziec co sie dzieje, bo w momencie proby wystartowania x'ow wszystko sie zamraza, lacznie z mozliwoscia zalogowania sie przez ssh)

WTF ?

----------

## Raku

moze spróbuj bez AGPFastWrite?

mi swego czasu ta opcja sprawiała małe problemy z obrazem.

----------

## kostia_lewin

Witam. Raku ma  rację, wczoraj miałem ten sam problem. Zniknął po wywaleniu AGPFastWrite.

----------

## arsen

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## quosek

ktos ma jakies inne pomysly ?

albo sposob, by po restarcie kompa nie byl czyszczony log X'ow ?

bo nadal sie wiesza, a nie jestem w stanie zobaczyc o co chodzi, bo restart wywala logi

----------

## Raku

stary log powinien być zapisany w /var/log/xorg.log.0.old czy coś takiego

możesz też wyłączyć automatyczny start Xów i z konsoli wpisać startx - może coś na ekranie zostanie.

----------

## quosek

gdyby to bylo takie proste

wlasnie nie jest kopiowany do .olda, zas xdm'a normalnie nie mam wlaczonego i startuje wlasnie przez startx - na poczatku pojawia sie fragment informacji, potem pojawia sie czarny ekran, za chwile ekran sie wygasza, potem po chwili znow jest czarny. I od tego momentu komp nie zyje (nie pomaga ani awaryjne zabijanie x'ow, anie 3-j krolowie, nic - tylko twardy restart [przez ssh tez nie daje sie wbic, a jak sie mialo polaczenie, to jest ono zrywane])

----------

## milu

Skoro odpalasz ręcznie przez startx to logi nigdzie indziej niż konsola nie idą. Możesz skierować je do pliku np. przez: 

```
startx 2>&1>~/xorg.log
```

 Wtedy w razie zawieszenia to co wyplute zostało przez startx zostanie zapisane w tym pliku.

----------

## quosek

sciagnalem loga X'ow i wg mnie niczego podejrzanego tam nie ma ..............

jedyna na co jeszcze wpadlem to zainstalowac najnowsza mese (mialem z galexi x86: mesa-6.4.2-r2, zobaczymy co daje mesa-6.5.1-r1)

UPDATE: najnowsza mesa tez nic nie poprawia

glupie pytanie - czy powodem moze byc wyjscie cyfrowe w karcie ? bo karta ma 3 wyjscia: analogowe (do niego jest podlaczony LCD), cyfrowe (wolne) i TV (wolne).

oto on:

[code]

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r7ati i686

Current Operating System: Linux Quosek 2.6.17-gentoo-r7ati4 #8 Thu Sep 28 09:15:32 CEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 08 September 2006

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Oct  1 09:37:13 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Main Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 5"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "BlankTime" "10"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "20"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "30"

(**) Option "OffTime" "60"

Couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/lib/X11/rgb'

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1462,5700 rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1462,5700 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1462,5700 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1462,5700 rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:07:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:08:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8065 rev 0a class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:08:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 0a class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 1002,4e45 card 1002,0002 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:00:1: chip 1002,4e65 card 1002,0003 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xea000000 - 0xebffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x40000000 - 0x400fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 NE [Radeon 9500 Pro] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xe9000000/16, I/O @ 0xd000/8

(--) PCI: (2:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 [Radeon 9500 Pro] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xe9010000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xec002000 - 0xec0020ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xec001000 - 0xec001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xec000000 - 0xec000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[5] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xec002000 - 0xec0020ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xec001000 - 0xec001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xec000000 - 0xec000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[5] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xec002000 - 0xec0020ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xec001000 - 0xec001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xec000000 - 0xec000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[10] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 4.0.3

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 6.5.8

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.4

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "keyboard"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/keyboard_drv.so

(II) Module keyboard: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5. :Cool:  for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

	ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SF (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SH (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SL (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SN (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

	ATI ES1000 515E (PCI), ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

	ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

	ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

	ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

	ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon AIW X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

	ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xec002000 - 0xec0020ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xec001000 - 0xec001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xec000000 - 0xec000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[10] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xec002000 - 0xec0020ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xec001000 - 0xec001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xec000000 - 0xec000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[10] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[15] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[16] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[25] 0	0	0xe80003b0 - 0xe80003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[26] 0	0	0xe80003c0 - 0xe80003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONPreInit

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xe9000000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 2 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4e45)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xd8000000

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:02:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:02:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.2.0 and kernel module version 1.25.0

(II) RADEON(0): AGP Fast Write disabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadowfb.so

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping disabled

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(II) RADEON(0): Generation 1 PCI interface in multifunction mode, accessible memory limited to one aperture

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=131072K, accessible=131072K (PCI BAR=131072K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (256 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(II) RADEON(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 2, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on port 2-----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SAM  Model: 1b  Serial#: 1195913527

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2002  Week: 9

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreenSerration on. V.Sync Pulse req. if CompSync or SyncOnGreen

(II) RADEON(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 27

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.40

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.634 redY: 0.354   greenX: 0.304 greenY: 0.581

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.102   whiteX: 0.318 whiteY: 0.339

(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 60  vid: 16481

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 60  vid: 16453

(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 60  vid: 16433

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  338 x 270 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 76 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 81 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: SyncMaster

(II) RADEON(0): Serial No: HJAT203577

(II) RADEON(0): 

(II) RADEON(0): Primary:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): Secondary:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=27000

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): aticonfig-Monitor[0]: Using hsync range of 30.00-81.00 kHz

(II) RADEON(0): aticonfig-Monitor[0]: Using vrefresh range of 56.00-76.00 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Clock range:  20.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1280x960,aticonfig-Monitor[0]) mode clock 148.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1280x1024,aticonfig-Monitor[0]) mode clock 157.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1600x1200,aticonfig-Monitor[0]) mode clock 162MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1600x1200,aticonfig-Monitor[0]) mode clock 175.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1600x1200,aticonfig-Monitor[0]) mode clock 189MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1600x1200,aticonfig-Monitor[0]) mode clock 202.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1600x1200,aticonfig-Monitor[0]) mode clock 229.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1792x1344,aticonfig-Monitor[0]) mode clock 204.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1792x1344,aticonfig-Monitor[0]) mode clock 261MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1856x1392,aticonfig-Monitor[0]) mode clock 218.3MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1856x1392,aticonfig-Monitor[0]) mode clock 288MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1920x1440,aticonfig-Monitor[0]) mode clock 234MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1920x1440,aticonfig-Monitor[0]) mode clock 297MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1400x1050,aticonfig-Monitor[0]) mode clock 155.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1920x1440,aticonfig-Monitor[0]) mode clock 341.35MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (2048x1536,aticonfig-Monitor[0]) mode clock 266.95MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (2048x1536,aticonfig-Monitor[0]) mode clock 340.48MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (2048x1536,aticonfig-Monitor[0]) mode clock 388.04MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   25.00  400 428 488 520  300 318 321 333 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(--) RADEON(0): Display dimensions: (340, 270) mm

(--) RADEON(0): DPI set to (95, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(==) RADEON(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) RADEON(0): No MM_TABLE found - assuming CARD is not TV-in capable.

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

	of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xec002000 - 0xec0020ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xec001000 - 0xec001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xec000000 - 0xec000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[12] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

	[17] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[18] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[19] 0	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[28] 0	0	0xe80003b0 - 0xe80003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[29] 0	0	0xe80003c0 - 0xe80003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit d8000000 0

(**) RADEON(0): Map: 0xd8000000, 0x08000000

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSave

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveMode(0x8210ec8)

(**) RADEON(0): Read: 0x0030000c 0x00010060 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): Read: rd=12, fd=96, pd=1

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveMode returns 0x8210ec8

(WW) RADEON(0): Enabling DRM support

	*** Direct rendering support is highly experimental for Radeon 9500

	*** and newer cards. The 3d mesa driver is not provided in this tree.

	*** A very experimental (and incomplete) version is available from Mesa CVS.

	*** Additional information can be found on http://r300.sourceforge.net

	*** This message has been last modified on 2005-08-07.

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:02:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:02:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "pci:0000:02:00.0"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf1bf2000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf1bf2000 to 0xb7f25000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd8000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Mode 0x1f004209 [AGP 0x10de/0x01e0; Card 0x1002/0x4e45]

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] 8192 kB allocated with handle 0x00000001

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring handle = 0xd0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring mapped at 0xaf65d000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring read ptr handle = 0xd0101000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring read ptr mapped at 0xb78a1000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0xd0102000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0xaf45d000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART texture map handle = 0xd0302000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART Texture map mapped at 0xaef7d000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0xe9000000

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(**) RADEON(0): DRI New memory map param

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 

(**) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x08000000

(**) RADEON(0):   agp_size         : 0x08210da0

(**) RADEON(0):   agp_base         : 0x08210da0

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xdfffd800

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONModeInit()

1280x1024     135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 (24,32) +H +V

1280x1024     135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 (24,32) +H +V

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch = 10485920 bytes (virtualX = 1280, displayWidth = 1280)

(**) RADEON(0): dc=13500, of=27000, fd=120, pd=2

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONInit returns 0x8211878

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode()

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode(0x8211878)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xdfffd800

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(0):   Map Changed ! Applying ...

(**) RADEON(0):   Map applied, resetting engine ...

(**) RADEON(0): Updating display base addresses...

(**) RADEON(0): Memory map updated.

(**) RADEON(0): Programming CRTC1, offset: 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): Wrote: 0x0000000c 0x00010078 0x00000000 (0x0000a400)

(**) RADEON(0): Wrote: rd=12, fd=120, pd=1

(**) RADEON(0): GRPH_BUFFER_CNTL from 20204c4c to 20247c7c

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveScreen(0)

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up initial surfaces

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing fb layer

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up accel memmap

(II) RADEON(0): CP in BM mode

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 MB GART aperture

(II) RADEON(0): Using 1 MB for the ring buffer

(II) RADEON(0): Using 2 MB for vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): Using 5 MB for GART textures

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1280,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,1024) to (1280,1026)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7165

(II) RADEON(0): Will use back buffer at offset 0x1400000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use depth buffer at offset 0x1900000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 100352 kb for textures at offset 0x1e00000

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing backing store

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(**) RADEON(0): DRI Finishing init !

(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (32/32)

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 10

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 5111808

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW)

----------

## Raku

```
*** Direct rendering support is highly experimental for Radeon 9500 

*** and newer cards. The 3d mesa driver is not provided in this tree. 

*** A very experimental (and incomplete) version is available from Mesa CVS. 

*** Additional information can be found on http://r300.sourceforge.net 

*** This message has been last modified on 2005-08-07.
```

musisz mieć xorg 7.1, żeby ci DRI działało na tej karcie. Sama mesa 6.5.1 może nie wystarczyć (nie wiem, czy zadziała z xorg 7.0)

----------

## quosek

mam juz xorga 7.1.1 i nadal nic ....

i nadal (z wyjatkiem caly czas tego samego komunikatu mesy) wszystko wyglada na oki w logu

```

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r7ati4 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux Quosek 2.6.17-gentoo-r7ati4 #8 Thu Sep 28 09:15:32 CEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 01 October 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Oct  1 12:26:24 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Main Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 5"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "BlankTime" "10"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "20"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "30"

(**) Option "OffTime" "60"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1462,5700 rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1462,5700 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1462,5700 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1462,5700 rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:07:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:08:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8065 rev 0a class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:08:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 0a class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 1002,4e45 card 1002,0002 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:00:1: chip 1002,4e65 card 1002,0003 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xebffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x400fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 NE [Radeon 9500 Pro] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xe9000000/16, I/O @ 0xd000/8

(--) PCI: (2:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 [Radeon 9500 Pro] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xe9010000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xec002000 - 0xec0020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xec001000 - 0xec001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xec002000 - 0xec0020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xec001000 - 0xec001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xec002000 - 0xec0020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xec001000 - 0xec001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 4.2.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 6.6.2

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "keyboard"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/keyboard_drv.so

(II) Module keyboard: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.6.2) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SF (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SH (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SL (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SN (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

   ATI ES1000 515E (PCI), ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

   ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon AIW X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xec002000 - 0xec0020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xec001000 - 0xec001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xec002000 - 0xec0020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xec001000 - 0xec001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [24] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [25] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONPreInit

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xe9000000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 2 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "NONE, LVDS"

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) RADEON(0): X server will not keep DPI constant for all screen sizes

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4e45)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xd8000000

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:02:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:02:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.2.0 and kernel module version 1.25.0

(II) RADEON(0): AGP Fast Write disabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadowfb.so

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping disabled

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(II) RADEON(0): Generation 1 PCI interface in multifunction mode, accessible memory limited to one aperture

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=131072K, accessible=131072K (PCI BAR=131072K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (256 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(II) RADEON(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(**) RADEON(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

   Monitor1--Type NONE, Monitor2--Type LVDS

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on port 2-----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SAM  Model: 1b  Serial#: 1195913527

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2002  Week: 9

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreenSerration on. V.Sync Pulse req. if CompSync or SyncOnGreen

(II) RADEON(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 27

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.40

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.634 redY: 0.354   greenX: 0.304 greenY: 0.581

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.102   whiteX: 0.318 whiteY: 0.339

(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 60  vid: 16481

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 60  vid: 16453

(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 60  vid: 16433

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  338 x 270 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 76 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 81 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: SyncMaster

(II) RADEON(0): Serial No: HJAT203577

(II) RADEON(0): 

(II) RADEON(0): Primary:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): Secondary:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=27000

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(WW) RADEON(0): No Panel Info Table found in BIOS!

(II) RADEON(0): Existing panel PLL dividers will be used.

(WW) RADEON(0): Panel size 1280x1024 is derived, this may not be correct.

If not, use PanelSize option to overwrite this setting

(II) RADEON(0): Panel infos found from DDC detailed: 1280x1024

(II) RADEON(0): Valid Mode from Detailed timing table: 1280x1024

(II) RADEON(0): Valid Mode from standard timing table: 1280x1024

(II) RADEON(0): Valid Mode from standard timing table: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Valid Mode from standard timing table: 800x600

(II) RADEON(0): Valid Mode from standard timing table: 640x480

(II) RADEON(0): Valid Mode from established timing table: 1280x1024

(II) RADEON(0): Valid Mode from established timing table: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Valid Mode from established timing table: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Valid Mode from established timing table: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Valid Mode from established timing table: 832x624

(II) RADEON(0): Valid Mode from established timing table: 800x600

(II) RADEON(0): Valid Mode from established timing table: 800x600

(II) RADEON(0): Valid Mode from established timing table: 800x600

(II) RADEON(0): Valid Mode from established timing table: 800x600

(II) RADEON(0): Valid Mode from established timing table: 640x480

(II) RADEON(0): Valid Mode from established timing table: 640x480

(II) RADEON(0): Valid Mode from established timing table: 640x480

(II) RADEON(0): Total of 17 mode(s) found.

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid DDC mode(s) found: 17

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"  108.00  1024 1328 1440 1688  768 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"  108.00  1024 1328 1440 1688  768 1025 1028 1066 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"  108.00  1024 1328 1440 1688  768 1025 1028 1066 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"  108.00  1024 1328 1440 1688  768 1025 1028 1066 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"  108.00  832 1328 1440 1688  624 1025 1028 1066 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"  108.00  800 1328 1440 1688  600 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"  108.00  800 1328 1440 1688  600 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"  108.00  800 1328 1440 1688  600 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"  108.00  800 1328 1440 1688  600 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"  108.00  800 1328 1440 1688  600 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"  108.00  640 1328 1440 1688  480 1025 1028 1066 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"  108.00  640 1328 1440 1688  480 1025 1028 1066 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"  108.00  640 1328 1440 1688  480 1025 1028 1066 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"  108.00  640 1328 1440 1688  480 1025 1028 1066 -hsync -vsync

(--) RADEON(0): Display dimensions: (340, 270) mm

(--) RADEON(0): DPI set to (95, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(==) RADEON(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): No MM_TABLE found - assuming CARD is not TV-in capable.

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

   of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [3] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xec002000 - 0xec0020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xec001000 - 0xec001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [18] 0   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [27] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [28] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit d8000000 0

(**) RADEON(0): Map: 0xd8000000, 0x08000000

(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xd8000000,0x8000000)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSave

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveMode(0x81fd0c8)

(**) RADEON(0): Read: 0x0030000c 0x00010060 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): Read: rd=12, fd=96, pd=1

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveMode returns 0x81fd0c8

(==) RADEON(0): Using 24 bit depth buffer

(WW) RADEON(0): Enabling DRM support

   *** Direct rendering support is highly experimental for Radeon 9500

   *** and newer cards. The 3d mesa driver is not provided in this tree.

   *** A very experimental (and incomplete) version is available from Mesa CVS.

   *** Additional information can be found on http://r300.sourceforge.net

   *** This message has been last modified on 2005-08-07.

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:02:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:02:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "pci:0000:02:00.0"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf1bf2000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf1bf2000 to 0xb7f22000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd8000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Mode 0x1f004209 [AGP 0x10de/0x01e0; Card 0x1002/0x4e45]

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] 8192 kB allocated with handle 0x00000001

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring handle = 0xd0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring mapped at 0xaf92f000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring read ptr handle = 0xd0101000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring read ptr mapped at 0xaf92e000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0xd0102000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0xaf72e000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART texture map handle = 0xd0302000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART Texture map mapped at 0xaf24e000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0xe9000000

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(**) RADEON(0): DRI New memory map param

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 

(**) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x08000000

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xdfffd800

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONModeInit()

1280x1024     108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 (24,32) +H +V

1280x1024     108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 (24,32) +H +V

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch = 10485920 bytes (virtualX = 1280, displayWidth = 1280)

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS HotKeys Disabled

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONInit returns 0x81fda78

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode()

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode(0x81fda78)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xdfffd800

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(0):   Map Changed ! Applying ...

(**) RADEON(0):   Map applied, resetting engine ...

(**) RADEON(0): Updating display base addresses...

(**) RADEON(0): Memory map updated.

(**) RADEON(0): Programming CRTC1, offset: 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): Wrote: 0x0000000c 0x00010060 0x00000000 (0x0000a400)

(**) RADEON(0): Wrote: rd=12, fd=96, pd=1

(**) RADEON(0): GRPH_BUFFER_CNTL from 20204c4c to 201d7c7c

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveScreen(0)

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up initial surfaces

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing fb layer

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up accel memmap

(II) RADEON(0): CP in BM mode

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 MB GART aperture

(II) RADEON(0): Using 1 MB for the ring buffer

(II) RADEON(0): Using 2 MB for vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): Using 5 MB for GART textures

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1280,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,1024) to (1280,1026)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7165

(II) RADEON(0): Will use back buffer at offset 0x1400000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use depth buffer at offset 0x1900000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 100352 kb for textures at offset 0x1e00000

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing backing store

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(**) RADEON(0): DRI Finishing init !

(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (32/32)

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 10

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 5111808

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0xdfffd800 is: 0xdfffd800

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0xffffffc0 is: 0xd07fd000

(**) RADEON(0): GRPH_BUFFER_CNTL from 20204c4c to 201d7c7c

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up final surfaces

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Acceleration

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration unsupported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer.

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration disabled

(**) RADEON(0): EngineInit (32/32)

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch for acceleration = 160

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (32/32)

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing DPMS

(**) Option "dpms" "true"

(**) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Cursor

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1026)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7161

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing color map

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing DGA

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Xv

(II) RADEON(0): No video input capabilities detected and no information is provided - disabling multimedia i2c

(II) Loading sub module "theatre_detect"

(II) LoadModule: "theatre_detect"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/multimedia/theatre_detect_drv.so

(II) Module theatre_detect: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): no multimedia table present, disabling Rage Theatre.

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit finished

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:02:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:02:00.0

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 9

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+us" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

----------

## quosek

w nowym poscie by sie odroznialo

jezeli nie zaladuje nvidia_agp, to dri nie ma jak sie ladowac, jest wylaczane i X'y startoja (oczywiscie bez wsparcie 3d). ale wg mnie moga byc wazne komunikaty, ktore pojawiaja sie PO ostatnim komunikacie wyswietlanym przy probie prawidlowego wystartowania z DRI:

```

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveScreen(2)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONLeaveVT

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestore

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode()

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode(0x81fd0d8)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x1fff0000

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x27ff2000

(**) RADEON(0):   Map Changed ! Applying ...

(**) RADEON(0):   Map applied, resetting engine ...

(**) RADEON(0): Updating display base addresses...

(**) RADEON(0): Memory map updated.

(**) RADEON(0): Programming CRTC1, offset: 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): Wrote: 0x0030000c 0x00010060 0x00000000 (0x0000a400)

(**) RADEON(0): Wrote: rd=12, fd=96, pd=1

(**) RADEON(0): Ok, leaving now...

```

czyli juz wiadomo na czym sie raczej wiesza, ale czemu .....

----------

## kostia_lewin

Witam ponownie. Po wyjściu lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia_agp              5404  1

radeon                100128  0

drm                    62168  1 radeon

agpgart                22876  2 nvidia_agp,drm

```

widać, że moduł nvidia_agp jest ładowany na końcu. Wyedytuj plik /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 i podaj tam taką kolejność ładowania modułów:

```

agpgart

nvidia_agp

radeon

```

----------

## mbar

Po pierwsze, to 9700 wymaga specjalnego traktowania w postaci zmiennej środowiskowej "R300_FORCE_R300=1". Brak takowej powoduje:

```
(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration unsupported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer.

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration disabled 
```

Po drugie, polecam wątek https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-374745.html (lepiej chyba czytać od końca, znajdziesz tam link do overlaya Mesa CVS, może to pomoże).

Po trzecie, u mnie działa X800 na otwartych sterownikach z portage (~amd64) od czasu xorg 7.1 i mesy 6.5 (wcześniej używałem CVS). Ale też właśnie najwięcej problemów jest z pierwszą generacją kart ATI dla DX9, czyli 9500/9700 i pochodnych.

Po czwarte, to nie wiem jak odmaskowałeś sobie gałąź ~x86 dla mesy i xorg, bo może nie wszystko masz w odpowiednich wersjach (np. libdrm, xf86-ati-video-cośtam-niepamiętamjaksięnazywaalejakośtak).

----------

## quosek

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Po pierwsze, to 9700 wymaga specjalnego traktowania w postaci zmiennej środowiskowej "R300_FORCE_R300=1". Brak takowej powoduje:
> 
> ```
> (II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration unsupported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer.
> 
> ...

 

zaraz sprawdze 

 *mbar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Po drugie, polecam wątek https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-374745.html (lepiej chyba czytać od końca, znajdziesz tam link do overlaya Mesa CVS, może to pomoże).
> 
> 

 

juz zaraz czytam (dzieki - nie udalo mi sie go wczesniej znalezc)

 *mbar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Po czwarte, to nie wiem jak odmaskowałeś sobie gałąź ~x86 dla mesy i xorg, bo może nie wszystko masz w odpowiednich wersjach (np. libdrm, xf86-ati-video-cośtam-niepamiętamjaksięnazywaalejakośtak).

 

ejc - libdrm jest w wersji 2.0.2, zas xf86-video-ati jest w 6.6.2 - czyli wszystko najnowsze......

----------

## prymitive

 *mbar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Po trzecie, u mnie działa X800 na otwartych sterownikach z portage (~amd64) od czasu xorg 7.1 i mesy 6.5 (wcześniej używałem CVS). Ale też właśnie najwięcej problemów jest z pierwszą generacją kart ATI dla DX9, czyli 9500/9700 i pochodnych.
> 
> Po czwarte, to nie wiem jak odmaskowałeś sobie gałąź ~x86 dla mesy i xorg, bo może nie wszystko masz w odpowiednich wersjach (np. libdrm, xf86-ati-video-cośtam-niepamiętamjaksięnazywaalejakośtak).

 

U mnie na X700 w laptopie przy użyciu otwartych sterów grafika sie wiesza przy przełączaniu z X'ów do konsoli, dostaje jakieś białe linie i zwis, system jako taki działa wtedy bo go zamknąć mogę normalnie.

----------

## pablos_poland

Witam,

Miałem identyczny problem z moim radkiem. Błąd był z xorg 7.1. Pomogło gdy zamaskowałęm 7.1 i zainstalowalem 7.0. Teraz smiga bez problemu.

----------

